# Death Guard!



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I finally have some free time to start building my Death Guard, so it begins now haha. I'll start posting some pics as I go.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This I shall be watching :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a reminder, its bad form to start a project log without actual content. =p


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh I will have a pic up in about 5 mins or so of my allied leader, Bubonicus the Rotted, Herald of Nurgle!


Unfortunately I cannot find my camera.....so its cell pictures for now


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

More brothers of the XIV Legion! Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Allrighty then, here comes Bubonicus! just threw him together from a Herald of Nurgle and a Nurgle Lord. I'm gonna add some more stuff to him, and make the green stuff look more like rotted skin (Im new to GS so bear with me, it will probably look terrible at first). Just trying to think of some more stuff I can add to him.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Ugh sideways........They open on my computer right side up, however I am computer inept, so I dunno why they turned sideways


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Tugger said:


> Ugh sideways........


If you are uploading with a phone, put them on your computer first, then go to the picture viewer, just the standard one in "my documents" (not mine but yours!) and you can rotate the pictures, this is what I do if mine are sideways. I then use a program called "Snipping Tool" to crop my photos then save them into my warhammer folder. This may help with your drunken sideways lord.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

whittsy said:


> If you are uploading with a phone, put them on your computer first, then go to the picture viewer, just the standard one in "my documents" (not mine but yours!) and you can rotate the pictures, this is what I do if mine are sideways. I then use a program called "Snipping Tool" to crop my photos then save them into my warhammer folder. This may help with your drunken sideways lord.


Thanks for that one. Snipping tool is gold. Im gonna give you +rep for helping a brother out!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, got 2 squads of Plague Bearers together now to go with Bubonicus, but I am not done adding some GS nurglishness to him. The PBs are gonna stay pretty standard however so im not gonna post pics of them til I paint.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You might also want to checkout a program called GiMP. Which is basically an open source Photoshop. Its not quite as powerful, but it's free.

It will however definitely let you crop, rotate, and resize your photos.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> You might also want to checkout a program called GiMP.


Bring out the GiMP.....?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Bring out the GiMP.....?


Yep. The GNU Image Manipulation Program.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

My first 5 zombies. They are rough, and need some GS to smooth out some edges, and the flash on my phone accentuated some errors that you cant really see without the flash, but it is a start.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

The angle of the pic for #4 is kinda crappy as well. He has GS guts hanging out and the like


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

5 more zombies. Again they are kinda sloppy right now, I'm gonna GS and clean them up before I prime them etc.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Primed up Bubonicus (I also added a Nurgling hanging off of his shoulder as well haha), and my Plaguebearers (Also have a nurgling hanging off of one of the banners, holding a bell on a chain to represent an instrument of chaos. In my mind, this nurgling just goes bat shit crazy swinging it back and forth, having the bell toll! haha)

My spray seems kind of shoddy, so Im going to have to paint on some more white undercoat before I get into them, but I am picking up my paints tomorrow to give em a start. Ill probably start on my zombies tomorrow as well.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, it has been a while since I have had time to work on anything, but my Daemons are about 80% done their paint jobs, just gotta pick up some more paints this weekend. Aside from that, I got alot of my forge world stuff in the mail, so I have been busy putting them together. Need to start working on the GS for them, but in the meantime, here is some pics of a rhino that I have nurglified. 

Ps, this is my first attempt at using green stuff


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, not bad at all!

That looks like a great first attempt at GreenStuff. My suggestion works be to get some sculpting tools, they make a big difference. And keep those sculpting tools wet. 

The two suggesting I've read are either using some water to dip your tools, or get some skin oil from your forehead. (Yes. That was really a suggestion from a sculptor.) Gross as it might be it works.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> get some skin oil from your forehead. (Yes. That was really a suggestion from a sculptor.) Gross as it might be it works.


Sounds like a nurgly technique haha


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Great stuff Tugger! If you're having issues with editing photos when it comes to cropping and simple editing; I recommend photobucket.com - which is a free image uploading service with minor but great editing tools for photos.

I hope you're aware of the great father nurgle himself: Svartmetall!

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthr...13-with-custom-Nurgle-Dreadnought-power-claw)

Don't be intimidated by his demonic grasp of all things nurgle, be inspired and enjoy the hobby 

Tools that I believe are a must are: silicone clay brushes size 0 and up, toothpicks, pins and so forth. Fantastic start, keep it up!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well here is he early stages of my mighty Chaos Sorcerer of Nurgle, Morbitox the Unrelenting! Haha anyways yea, its stage one of my model, and he is gonna need alot of green stuff work done on him. But because I have adhd, before I start sculpting, you will probably see my Deathshoud bodyguard for Typhus conversions.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

And again, I apologize for the crappy pic quality due to the fact I have to use my phone because I dont own a proper camera.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Alrighty, I have done some more work today, so here are a few more pics. A new one of the sorcerer (a wee bit better quality), some of my wip post heresy deathshroud, and my wip typhus


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Hard to see in these photos, but that weird random circle on Big T's shoulder is part of a MoN


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking pretty good. I think typhus might need some more GreenStuff on his legs to make the model look more unified. 

Your cell photos are mostly looking good. You might need to practice a bit, but they're definitely getting better.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Cracking stuff Tugger! Really excited about the development on Typhus; I'll certainly need to follow in your footsteps when I could justify the purchase 

You've already got the best artwork of the guy as your avatar so do you best to alter the entire model; this guy has become one warped corrupt vessel of vile so get him messy 

- .Bragg.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Just read this through from start to finish. The greenstuff is coming along really nicely. I second what was said about getting some sculpting tools they will make things a whole heap easier. I really look forwards to seeing some of these with paint on them.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Can't remember if I've said this before, but that typhus is amazing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Agreed that Typhus looks outstanding! I hope to see him painted!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

torealis said:


> Can't remember if I've said this before, but that typhus is amazing.


Seconded. Keep up the good work. I'd rep it again but I gotta spread some around first.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Typhus looks great I can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As one of the few people who actually seems to like the old Typhus mini I'm still more than happy to say your conversion of the PH version looks awesome.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hot damn those Typhus and Deathguard are awesome! MOARRRRRR!!!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys, been meaning to add some more stuff to my plog, but I have been side lined by a back injury. Not able to move around so well. Starting to be able to tolerate sitting in chairs for a longer period of time, so hopefully soon enough I can be hunched over my desk nurglifying some new stuff.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oof. Back pain is never fun. Hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, got a call from my doctor, turns out it is not my back. My x-rays show that I somehow managed to break my pelvis :shok:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tugger said:


> Well, got a call from my doctor, turns out it is not my back. My x-rays show that I somehow managed to break my pelvis :shok:


Ouch. Stress fracture or full blown regular fracture?


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Regular fracture. Got pasted to the boards pretty hard in hockey the other week haha.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tugger said:


> Regular fracture. Got pasted to the boards pretty hard in hockey the other week haha.


Oof. 

Also, that sounds kind of stereotypical for a Canadian.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha yea


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, here is a quick WIP update for my plague bearers that I have been working on. I apologize for the pic quality, hard to get a good photo with all the pain I have sitting in this chair. Ill get a better shot up once I am able to. I intend on using one of these squads in the April painting contest. Still very WIP though.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for not having any new updates lately, been working out in the field alot for work. i am leaving again until the end of June, but I have many new projects awaiting me for my return. See you guys in a couple of months!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tugger said:


> Sorry for not having any new updates lately, been working out in the field alot for work. i am leaving again until the end of June, but I have many new projects awaiting me for my return. See you guys in a couple of months!


Catch you in a few!

Don't do anything I wouldn't do whilst you're away :wink:


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, my flight date to get home is getting closer and closer, and I am super excited to get home and work on some more Death Guard!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well guys, I have been absent for a few months, but this week I am back home and able to bash on. Can't wait to start on my possessed and my heldrake. Gonna be some fun ahead!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Look forward to seeing them :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

From what you have shown previous i cant wait to see more of your work.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Oooh doing custom possessed to be more nurgle-y than the box set?


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Oooh doing custom possessed to be more nurgle-y than the box set?



Also, I have a couple of paint schemes in mind for my plague marines, but I have not decided on which one I like best. So I am going to resort to the opinion of all you great heresy members. I am going to post a couple of test models tomorrow, and I would like to see which ones you guys think looks better.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow. So after a lengthy hiatus, I am back haha. Ill be posting more pics soon to update this. Got a few things I have added to my collection since last year


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Well here is a WIP of my Maulerfiend. Kind of inspired by old timey diving helmets and stuff. And instead of the tendrils coming off of its back, my fiend shoots them out of it's arm, Scorpion style.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

A little difficult to see, but this is the roughed out scheme I am leaning towards. Gonna make it look a little dirtier though.

Due to the lighting in my room, it seems to have a reddish tinge that isnt there in person. The rust is not as dark a color of red/orange as it is in this pic either. Also the color is a more dirty bone/off white instead of how it is shown here.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Couple more shots of my Maulerfiend, which my roommate has taken to just calling Big Daddy.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

First squad of Plague Marines is under way


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

I have so much stuff to paint......and convert....and greenstuff. Some of the stuff in this pic are still very WIP


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Typhus getting his base colors on.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Now I had planned to incorporate a Dark Apostle into my army, but then decided I should just have a second Sorcerer instead. For variety, I have decided that he is going to be a recently turncoat Librarian. Essentially for fluffy reasons/visual consistency, my Possessed and Raptors (turncoat Assault Marines) are going to be painted as if they are from the same chapter as this Librarian turned Sorcerer, and as if he has led them down this path to betraying the Emperor. The only question is....what chapter should my traitors be from? I was thinking Blood Angels in a little nod to the Dornian Heresy.

Anyways, would love to hear what chapter you think my newly recruited heretics should be from, because I see BA's absolutely everywhere, and I am now rethinking that choice because seeing them everywhere is getting old. Fast.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome stuff, @Tugger. I really like the Big Daddy. Very unique take on a Maulerfiend.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great stuff mate, glad to see some more progress on your project! :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Really digging the execution of the colour scheme on the dreadnought fist, as well as the conversions. That is one cool looking Maulerfiend!



Tugger said:


> I see BA's absolutely everywhere, and I am now rethinking that choice because seeing them everywhere is getting old. Fast.


That's a shame, seeing as how they're my primary army :grin: Heck I'm even the only BA player in my group, though there are...a few...SM players. What are people running that makes them so boring?


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Really digging the execution of the colour scheme on the dreadnought fist, as well as the conversions. That is one cool looking Maulerfiend!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame, seeing as how they're my primary army :grin: Heck I'm even the only BA player in my group, though there are...a few...SM players. What are people running that makes them so boring?


Haha sorry man. Not knocking your choice of army at all dont worry. I actually like the BA's, its just that at the club I play at, 1/3 players are BA. Pretty much every game, I'm against someone playing BA's or I look at the table next to me and there they are in another game. I even saw 3 different games of BA vs BA in the last week. Seeing red all the time just gets old haha

I am still leaning towards painting the possessed as BA's though so I can get in the heads of all the BA players


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow that's a ton of red. Out of I think 8 marine player in a group of ~20 people I'm the only BA player...guess I take it for granted!

Playing a possessed army out of their codex makes a lot of sense though, what with all their close combat buffs over vanilla marines. Plus you could convert a librarian dreadnought to chaos, which has all sorts of potential for cool! The DA book has some cool psychic powers though...even just the primaris is cool enough I'm including a Libby in my DW army.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Im planning on adding a Sorcerer, that's going to be modeled like a traitor BA Libby, gonna slap a jump pack on him so he can move with my Possessed (Plague Bearers bursting through power armor!), and my Raptors, which will be painted as traitor BA's as well. More for a fluffy aspect to my army I suppose


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Got my Librarian that I'm gonna convert into a Sorcerer


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

So here is some of the work I have done so far for Lib/Sorc


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks good so far! 
But get them mold lines!


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Looks good so far!
> But get them mold lines!


Oh yea. Gonna have to clean him up a bit before I undercoat him.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good mate :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how far you go with this Sorcerer! I've always wanted to make a Chaos army because I feel like the conversions would be so fun.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Looking forward to seeing how far you go with this Sorcerer! I've always wanted to make a Chaos army because I feel like the conversions would be so fun.


Yea man. Best part is with Nurgle themed models, you can afford to slip up here and there as well haha

Anyway, here is an update on my first squad's paint job. Only on the second layer of paint, put I put one guy next to a dude with only a basecoat, and hopefully my pics are not too terrible as to not show that well.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Started on the metal parts, eventually they will look all rusty.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Grandfather is pleased! :crazy:


----------

